# 67 lemans converting from powerglide to TH350



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

is there any mods that i need to do to make a turbo 350 fit in my 67? what length tail shaft should i be looking for?


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

if it was a powerglide I think they are the same size and almost a direct swap. Ive seen posts on here discussing a th400 swap that required shortening driveshaft and altering the crossmember position might give you insight into the swap requirements


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Direct bolt in , bend your detent stop in the shifter assembly for the extra gear , selector lens is available foe 3 speed in 67 for shifter plate , add downshift cable if wanted . No other mods. needed .


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

yes it has a powerglide in it now or what the shop said that was a super turbine. i don't like just to 2 gears it seems lacking. it would be good if it was a direct bolt in. do i need to change the flexplate or anything? what length tailshaft should i be looking for?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It should be a super turbine 300 which was used in the pontiac a-body from 64-69, powerglide is a chevy tranny.


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

i am looking for a core turbo 350 what car should i be looking for? i know there are different tailshaft lengths in turbo 350's


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

TCI - TECHNICAL INFORMATION: Transmission Dimensions


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

awsome link thanks!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

bnichols04 said:


> i am looking for a core turbo 350 what car should i be looking for? i know there are different tailshaft lengths in turbo 350's


Look for the dual drilled housing that will bolt up to chevy or BOP, the short version was used mostly for 4wd. Look for a th350 from a 69-72 Chevy or BOP a-body. Here is a picture of the housing;


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW I just scrapped 4 BOP 350 turbo's form late 60's and early 70's cars. A 200r4 is also a easy swap


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll second the suggestion of the 200r4. It is a direct swap also with the benefit of overdrive for the highway. Cost to build is comparable.


----------

